# Grrrr.....dumped a tray of ss10 clear into my container of ss06 clear



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Last night, 1:00 am, I was very tired and working on a batch of 11 shirts that have ss10 and ss06 holes in the template. I was tired and wanted to quit for the night and took the tray of ss10 clear stones (a LOT of stones were in the tray) and dumped it into my container of ss06 clear stones. I realized it immediately. 

Is there anything I can do to seperate them? There are hundreds of them in there.....what a pain. I tried to start spooning them out, but they were just all mixed up already.

I don't think I can chalk this one up to a learning experience. I think this was just plain ol' stupid.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Is there anything you can use around the house, like a kitchen strainer, that will let smaller stones through but block the large ones? Maybe there is a small enough mesh on hardware cloth? Do the suppliers sell anything to do size grading of stones? I'm sure you're not the only one this has happened to.

Good LUCK!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Sarah,
Thanks for the post. I was just getting back on here to edit my post to say that I guess what I'm really asking is...Is there any sort of a strainer that would allow the ss06 stones through and not the ss10? I don't know if they sell such a thing or not.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Cut a template for a grid of 6SS - maybe 3 across, 3 down 
Then use that as a sieve.
It will be slow but not as slow as hand sorting.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

you can make one with a laser engraver, a plastic heat strip/bender, & some rowmark. 

laser the holes inside a rectangle the correct size (may require trial & error to get it just right)
Leave 1" all around the edge so you can use the heat bender to create a tray. 

Then pour & sift. 

No laser? Check with your local trophy/engraving shop. They all have various scrap bits or some 3 year old sheet of chartreuse that they will love to get rid of!

Another way...

Create a template with your vinyl plotter like you normally do.... just full of holes that only the small ones fit into. Then brush them on. The big ones should not fit and will go back into the tray.

Keep in mind what the cost is to pitch them all and just buy new. Your solution should not cost more than the replacement value...including your time! 

Know an Autistic kid (or Meth junkie!)? some of those guys are great at mind numbing repetitive tasks and could really focus on the task...and a bonus is the Meth guy doesn't have to sleep!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I guess that is better than what I did, I dumped 1000 gross in the living room on hardwood flooring. They went everywhere. I got up everything I saw, and swept really good (so I thought) but 6 months later I am still finding 6ss rhinestones all over the living room.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Do you have some ordinary sign vinyl? Try cutting two 6ss (slightly oversize) grids, one mirror imaged. Put them together with some installation fluid to ease alignment. It should make sorting this easy I think.

-James Leonard


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We don't have an engraver so I bought a drill bit just under the ss10 size and drilled the bottom of a container. Then you just put the stones in the container and sift. You can also get a plastic bowl and drill.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Leap...don't fret....I have done that TWICE....but the method I used is to cut a template of the size I needed to sort ....slow but effective, but I had not thought of the suggestion of Scott...drill a holes the size you want in a plastic container... just have to make sure the cost of corrrection is less than the value of the stones. OR you could save that one container...use it only for the smaller size as you need them...sooner or later you will only have the larger one left


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. This place is always so helpful.

My husband got his smallest drill bit and drilled holes in the bottom of a Tupperware bowl. The holes were too small. Then he took his next smallest drill bit and the holes were perfect. The 06 fell through, the 10 stayed in the bowl.

Thank you!! And I'm going to be much more careful now when putting my stones up. (But I'm going to keep this tupperware bowl, just in case. lol)


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, if that ever happens again...try this. Take an old knee high nylon stocking and cover the vacuum tool and fix with a rubber band. Vacuum away....the crystals will adhere to the nylon and you can easily pull them off. Works pretty well if you drop the crystals on carpeting, too.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

keep that tupperware bowl bet you could make a fortune renting it to those of us who have done the same thing - good luck


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

We have always shimmied the accidental mix over the back of a cheese grater we bought at the dollar store... still have to use the tweezers here and there but works like a charm. LOVE the tupperware bowl idea though! Going to give that a try!!! leapoffaith- your husband should make those and sell them!!!


----------

